
To all JavaScript users, what is an event loop? - xueyongg
https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-07-08-what-is-event-loop-javascript/
======
xueyongg
What other interesting aspects of JavaScript do you know? We've got to
understand our tools better (:

